# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  MotorolaC380 & Mandr(ake/iva)

## Zz0n

Hi all. Mdk10 на старой мамке видел модем через АСМ модуль. Мать сдохла... Сейчас ASUS K8N, Athlon64 3000+. 
* В Mdk10 АСМ пропал: пробовал собрать - null, собирал в ядре usb(АСМ) не модулем - ОС его не видит.
* ...driva 2006/7 - АСМа нет; конфигураторы инет-соединения моторолу не видят, хотя USBView видит модем и ОС его регистрирует. Куда-то ведь модем цепляется. Пробовал в kppp пробить все usb - null.
Как их снова подружить? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Zz0n

I'm sorry....
Простите, все оказалось очень просто. На чисто *nix-овских форумах инфы много... Сделал давно, но только сейчас вспомнил, что сдесь тоже спрашивал. Еще раз простите.
Тема закрыта.

----------

